# Final Fantasy 7 U-Boot



## AndreasToerl (20. Mai 2005)

Ich habe das rote U-Boot seiner Zeit nicht besiegen können.  

Habe ich jetzt keine Möglichkeit mehr, das U-Boot, das man selber steuern kann, zu bekomen?
Kann ich dann folglich auch den Schlüssel des alten Volkes nicht mehr finden?

(Ich hoffe, das hat noch niemand gefragt, denn die Suchfunktion hat den suchbegriff "Final Fantasy 7" nicht akzeptiert.)


----------



## tonidoc (20. Mai 2005)

AndreasToerl am 20.05.2005 16:00 schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe das rote U-Boot seiner Zeit nicht besiegen können.
> 
> Habe ich jetzt keine Möglichkeit mehr, das U-Boot, das man selber steuern kann, zu bekomen?
> Kann ich dann folglich auch den Schlüssel des alten Volkes nicht mehr finden?
> ...


wieso hast du das rote u-boot nicht besiegen können,muss ff7 auch wieder mal spielen,das rot u-boot brauchst du wirklich für den schlüssel,auch kannst du unter wasser ein anderes u-boot besteigen,und ausplündern dort triffst du auch gegner,das unterwassermonster kannst du auch besiegen,da hast du jrgendwas falsch gemacht,also ich hatte keine probs.wenn du event.
genauer schildern kannst warum,hätte ich vieleicht eine lösung.
gruss toni


----------



## AndreasToerl (20. Mai 2005)

Also ich habe in der Sequenz irgendwie mit der Steuerung Probleme gehabt. Ich dachte, ich hätte es beim ersten Durchspielen (vor 2 Jahren) bewältigt, ohne die Sache unter Wasser zu meistern. Deshalb dachte ichmir, dass es egal wäre und hab das U-Bott absichtlich zu Schrott gefahren.  aber dann ging die Story seltsamer weise trotzdem weiter. Ich konnte normal weiter machen bis zu der Stelle, an der ich jetzt bin (Bugenhagen will, dass ich den Schlüssel des alten Volkes bringe...). Und, es wundert mich so, dass ich weitermachen konnte. die Macher von FF 7 müssen sich doch etwas für diesen Fall ausgedacht haben...

Achja. zum Unterwasserreaktor zurückgehen, um  vieleicht ein neues U-Boot zu stehlen, geht auch nicht, der ist nämlich verschlossen.


----------



## tonidoc (21. Mai 2005)

AndreasToerl am 20.05.2005 19:35 schrieb:
			
		

> Also ich habe in der Sequenz irgendwie mit der Steuerung Probleme gehabt. Ich dachte, ich hätte es beim ersten Durchspielen (vor 2 Jahren) bewältigt, ohne die Sache unter Wasser zu meistern. Deshalb dachte ichmir, dass es egal wäre und hab das U-Bott absichtlich zu Schrott gefahren.  aber dann ging die Story seltsamer weise trotzdem weiter. Ich konnte normal weiter machen bis zu der Stelle, an der ich jetzt bin (Bugenhagen will, dass ich den Schlüssel des alten Volkes bringe...). Und, es wundert mich so, dass ich weitermachen konnte. die Macher von FF 7 müssen sich doch etwas für diesen Fall ausgedacht haben...
> 
> Achja. zum Unterwasserreaktor zurückgehen, um  vieleicht ein neues U-Boot zu stehlen, geht auch nicht, der ist nämlich verschlossen.


So wie mir noch ist musst du nach corel?gehen,und dort das u-boot stehlen im hafen von corel also,dort ist auch noch ein mächtiger gegner,ich habe das boot danach ich corel parkiert,und konnte es benutzen wann immer ich wollte.
gruss toni


----------

